# rythym guitarist looking in kingston / acoustic set



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm a rythym guitarist looking for a band to jam with around kingston... or an acoustic jam


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*hi, I'm in Trenton/Belleville.*

hi, I'm in Trenton/Belleville. 


PM sent.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> hi, I'm in Trenton/Belleville.
> 
> 
> PM sent.


check out the Loyal Blues Fellowship in Belleville.

Acoustic blues jams on the third Monday of each month and electric blues on the second and fourth Fridays


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*thanks*

i've thought of going to those. unfortunately i seem to be gigging or busy on friday nights. 

i did find another open jam at copperfields though, i might drop by there sunday.

g.


----------

